# Tree & plant identification



## chsdiyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me identify these plants/trees.

This one I've been told is a Mullein but from what i've read about those is they take a year to flower. These have only been growing about a month. Also i've read that plant has fuzzy leaves, where these are pretty smooth. Aside from that, it does have a similar look and grows all over like a weed. 








These nuts from what i've read is maybe a pignut hickory tree? Up close, the leaves have very fine teeth like a saw blade.















Not sure what this is. The leaves are pretty big and the bark is almost like a gum or oak tree but it's very light colored, almost white. Also are the holes shown here from insects or wood pecker?























Is this a tallow tree?









Thanks!


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

The bottom is Tallow. The second from the bottom is Yellow Poplar, called Tulip Poplar by many. The hickory could be shagbark hickory as it has bark similar to white oak and pecan.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

The hickory is a pignut hickory. I'd say the holes are from an insect, but could be wrong on that.


----------



## chsdiyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! The shagbark hickory does look a lot like the trees we have, but according to wikipedia, there aren't any of that species in our part of the state. 

I found it interesting that there were several rows of the holes fairly well organized (not evident from the picture). That's why I thought maybe a wood pecker as he would stand in one spot and just peck different parts left to right, then move up some and repeat. But i'm not sure if that's how they work. I do have a dead pine tree that is being infested by beetles of some type and they do make a similar hole, but this tree is alive and looks healthy.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

Those holes are from a sapsucker or other wood pecker and are used largely for catching insects. They are very common on pecans and related varieties.


----------



## chsdiyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks! 

Does anyone know what that plant at the top is? The yellow flowers also look very similar to snap dragon. 

Also, sorry, I just realized my subject line was basically the forum subject backwards. Sorry for not being a little more original.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Didn't see the last one. It's a quaking aspen. Not sure about the yellow flowers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you could provide a better picture of the flowers it sure would help.


----------



## chsdiyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry for the delayed response. I've been away, but here are some more photos of that plant. I was driving back from New York and stuck in traffic in Pennsylvania when I looked on the side of the interstate and happened to see a plant that looked much more like the results I find on google when I search Mullein...not what I seem to have, but perhaps the same family.


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Yellow flowers look like wild yellow sweet pea to me.


----------



## turkscap (Apr 30, 2018)

chsdiyer said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I've been away, but here are some more photos of that plant. I was driving back from New York and stuck in traffic in Pennsylvania when I looked on the side of the interstate and happened to see a plant that looked much more like the results I find on google when I search Mullein...not what I seem to have, but perhaps the same family.


 The yellow flowering plant is definitely not


----------



## turkscap (Apr 30, 2018)

The yellow flowering plant is definitely not mullen


----------

